# Editor grafico

## mrl4n

Secondo la vostra illustre esperienza, quale editor grafico è meglio utilizzare?

Terminata l'installazione di gentoo, è normale non poter avviare kde o gnome con startx?

----------

## Scen

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Secondo la vostra illustre esperienza, quale editor grafico è meglio utilizzare?

 

La scelta può cambiare in base all'ambiente grafico che vuoi utilizzare (per comodità, se utilizzi KDE, sarebbe meglio orientarsi su un programma basato su QT-KDE  :Razz:  ).

Quali sono le tue intenzioni?

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Terminata l'installazione di gentoo, è normale non poter avviare kde o gnome con startx?

 

Manuale Gentoo - Cosa fare adesso?

Normalissimo, su Gentoo devi installarmi manualmente i "pezzi" che ti interessano. L'installazione base è veramente minimale!

----------

## Onip

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Secondo la vostra illustre esperienza, quale editor grafico è meglio utilizzare?

 

Cosa intendi per "editor grafico"? In ogni caso la domanda è mal posta: in generale quando ci sono delle alternative ognuna ha i suoi punti forti e i soui punti deboli, dipende tutto da cosa e come l'utente vuole fare.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Terminata l'installazione di gentoo, è normale non poter avviare kde o gnome con startx?

 

normalissimo. Al termine dell'installazione "classica" si ha solamente una configurazione minimale e, di conseguenza, niente X o ambienti grafici. Se vuoi gnome o kde devi installarteli. ti consiglio un giretto nella sezione documentazione.

----------

## mrl4n

Io personalmente fino ad ora ho utilizzato principalmente il pc per realizzare siti web, e probabilmente continuerà ad essere così.

Di certo essendo il primo contatto con questo mondo che già ritengo molto stimolante, non è detto che lungo il percorso, possa scoprire nuovi interessi fino a questo momento a me sconosciuto per colpa dei limiti di windows...

----------

## oRDeX

per il web l'editor "bluefish" non è male.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Io uso Geany sia per HTML che Perl che altro. Non è visuale, però quantomeno ti completa i tag, etc. E soprattutto, è leggero!!!

Michele.

----------

## Peach

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> Io uso Geany sia per HTML che Perl che altro. Non è visuale, però quantomeno ti completa i tag, etc. E soprattutto, è leggero!!!
> 
> Michele.

 

quoto, prima usavo bluefish, ma direi che geany è un buon sostituto, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'highlight della sintassi

----------

## lucapost

Non lo conoscevo, veramente carino questo geany. 

Caspita, anche quando utilizzo openoffice provo a chiudere e salvare con <esc> + :wq .

Se solo gvim avesse un shell come geany, io mi accontenterei.

Comunque ci sono un sacco di thread sull'argomento, uno tra tutti è questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-590162-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-editor-start-0.html

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Tra l'altro, Geany è disponibile (identico) anche per Windows - il che mi è piuttosto comodo quando qualcuno mi dice "consigliami un editor per editare quel template sul server": non devo più rispondere "prendi Notepad++ però non rompermi con domande perché non l'ho mai usato".  :Smile: 

Michele.

----------

